# New in penang



## Joe Cusson

Hi new in Penang and wondering where a 45 year old Ozzie guy can meet some genuine folk - local and expat - and enjoy a cold beer and a few jokes. I tried Soho but only hookers would speak to me! Any singles clubs here?

Joe Cusson


----------



## Etherus

You might try the Hong Kong Bar in Chulia St. It often has a lot of Australia military guys dropping in as well as a few of those that live in Penang and work at the Butterworth base.

I shall make a point of dropping in Friday next week (26th) around 5.00 or so. You can ask for Steve.


----------



## Cascadia

Used to be Hard Rock Cafe regular customer


----------



## MiamiGreen

*Hi*



Joe Cusson said:


> Hi new in Penang and wondering where a 45 year old Ozzie guy can meet some genuine folk - local and expat - and enjoy a cold beer and a few jokes. I tried Soho but only hookers would speak to me! Any singles clubs here?
> 
> Joe Cusson


Hi Joe,

You are lucky to get hookers talking to you.
Kidding. Yeah, you can always come to Miami Green Pool During the afternoon.
We are more than happy to welcome you.
Most of the expat here Auz or UK.


----------



## 'What's On Penang'

Joe Cusson said:


> Hi new in Penang and wondering where a 45 year old Ozzie guy can meet some genuine folk - local and expat - and enjoy a cold beer and a few jokes. I tried Soho but only hookers would speak to me! Any singles clubs here?
> 
> Joe Cusson


Hi Joe

Have you tried Strait's Quay? 2 Irish pubs and 2 German pubs plus heaps of restaurants.

Steve


----------



## mrdamon88

Ya, Straits Quay Starbucks will be a great place to meet up.. =)


----------



## Joel Goh

Joe Cusson said:


> Hi new in Penang and wondering where a 45 year old Ozzie guy can meet some genuine folk - local and expat - and enjoy a cold beer and a few jokes. I tried Soho but only hookers would speak to me! Any singles clubs here?
> 
> Joe Cusson


Hey there folk~ Im quite new in Penang too! Im Joel from Singapore and wish to find someone to have a cold beer drink with as well. Anyway, what is your name? where do you live previously? 

I'm from Singapore and i live in Clarke Quay. Currently, im still young aged 24, not as you expecting me to be but wish to drink with expat here~ haha! Nice to meet you!


----------

